# solomillo a la plancha con guarnición



## dico_

Hola:
¿Sabe alguien cómo se dice solomillo a la plancha con guarnición en alemán?
Gracias.


----------



## starrynightrhone

"gegrilltes Filet (o "Filetsteak") mit Garnierung"


----------



## Aurin

Hier steht auf den Speisekarten als Übersetzung für guarnición meist "Beilage/n".


----------



## starrynightrhone

Aurin said:


> Hier steht auf den Speisekarten als Übersetzung für guarnición meist "Beilage/n".


 
Hi Aurin, vielleicht ist das ein ländertypischer Unterschied? Ich verstehe unter "Garnierung" so ein paar Salatblätter, ein Cocktailtomate und vielleicht noch eine Zitrone 

"Beilage" ist schon sehr viel konkreter, aber würde man dann nicht die Art der Beilage angegeben? Also z.B. Reis, Kartoffeln, etc?

Aber ich weiss natürlich nicht, wie die Gepflogenheiten in Spanien sind.


----------



## Aurin

starrynightrhone said:


> Hi Aurin, vielleicht ist das ein ländertypischer Unterschied? Ich verstehe unter "Garnierung" so ein paar Salatblätter, ein Cocktailtomate und vielleicht noch eine Zitrone
> 
> "Beilage" ist schon sehr viel konkreter, aber würde man dann nicht die Art der Beilage angegeben? Also z.B. Reis, Kartoffeln, etc?
> 
> Aber ich weiss natürlich nicht, wie die Gepflogenheiten in Spanien sind.


 
Soweit ich es kenne, sind für Spanier Beilagen nicht dasselbe wie für uns, vor allem, was die Menge anbetrifft. Es gibt Gerichte, da wird die Beilage, z.B. die beliebte Folienkartoffel, angegeben, aber oft steht dann auch nur guarnición dabei und bei Nachfrage, worum es sich dabei handelt, werden dann verschiedene Beilagen genannt, die man dann aber auf Wunsch ändern kann.
Es gibt wohl auch die guarnición, die z.B. aus dem beschriebenen Cocktailtomätchen besteht und der Begriff "Beilage" übertrieben wäre.


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Soweit ich es kenne, sind für Spanier Beilagen nicht dasselbe wie für uns, vor allem, was die Menge anbetrifft. Es gibt Gerichte, da wird die Beilage, z.B. die beliebte Folienkartoffel, angegeben, aber oft steht dann auch nur guarnición dabei und bei Nachfrage, worum es sich dabei handelt, werden dann verschiedene Beilagen genannt, die man dann aber auf Wunsch ändern kann.
> Es gibt wohl auch die guarnición, die z.B. aus dem beschriebenen Cocktailtomätchen besteht und der Begriff "Beilage" übertrieben wäre.


 
Starry/Aurin oder Aurin/Starry,

En España los ingredientes de la guarnición dependen, en general, de cada restaurante. Suele ser una sorpresa, sino preguntas antes de qué se compone! Yo he visto sobre todo verdura y hortalizas cocidas, o bien ensalada variada, o incluso patatas fritas sin más (O sea, tanto "Garnitur" como "Beilage"!!!)

Si Dico no nos ilustra sobre su guarnición particular, nunca lo sabremos!

Por cierto, wo ist Dico?

EM


----------

